
PSF Now Accepting Applications for Google Summer of Code Projects - admp
http://pyfound.blogspot.com/2011/03/now-accepting-applications-for-google.html
======
skbohra123
As a former Summer of Code Student, I advice every student to look into GSoC
and try to apply. It's one the best 'competition' out there.

